# Verified Tipsters from BlogaBet and Other Sites ★ CHEAP PRICE ★



## astrobet (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello, how are you?
I have access to some tipsters and I'm starting retail work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*[TIPSTER LIST]*

KOMSO: http://betrush.com/verified/2208.html
ZigFrid: https://bethelping.blogabet.com/
MMA: https://www.betonsuccess.ru/sub/72572/G_S_MMA_Pin.MMA.UT/stats/all
Marco Cage: https://www.betrush.com/verified/3677.html
Vladdow: https://vladdow.blogabet.com/
Birjan: https://bet2earn.com/tipster/Birjan
Styffz: https://styffz.blogabet.com/
Futbol Invisible: https://bet2earn.com/tipster/FutbolInvisible
Volleyball Pinnacle: https://www.betrush.com/verified/3723.html?int_member_id=3723
Inside Sport: https://www.betrush.com/verified/3689.html
P4ssion: https://www.betonsuccess.ru/sub/45876/pass1on.T.L/stats/all


*[MORE INFO]*

- The cost is only *$5 USD per tipster*, minimum quantity is 3 tipster.
- All tips are sent in the Telegram.
- Our Telegram for contact: https://t.me/AstroBetSuporte
- Our e-mail for contact: bettingastro@gmail.com

Awaiting for you,
Thanks


----------



## astrobet (Nov 8, 2018)

*Cheap price and fresh list! *


----------



## astrobet (Nov 8, 2018)

Check our new list! 

Awaiting for you!


----------

